# Before and after pics of my fish tank



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

before:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

after:


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Hehe, I beat you to the post







, but anyways...
Very nice, I like the new driftwood and those plants. Are they real or fake?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

after:


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Much better but you need a background


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

oh much better, but i agree a black background would help


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yup just add a background and you will be stylin!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i agree, add a background.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice, i also think u should add a background.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

killerbee said:


> very nice, i also think u should add a background.
> [snapback]809488[/snapback]​


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

What kind of plants you got in there baby??

Looks very nice









Pac


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Looking good







What size tank is it 55gal?


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i like the new gravel you went with. what kind is it btw? as for the background, i don't think you really need one, but you could go ahead and get one if you want.. a black one will look nice. i use backgrounds on my tanks just because i have so many pipes leading into and out of the tank. when my tank gets planted enough, it won't matter if there is a background or not.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice tank!


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD!!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

niced i agree that u need a background try a black bag or some black poster board


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

can someone photoshop me a black backgroun?


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

looks good dude


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

looks a lot better it was a bit bland before


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

its a big improvement, and a background would finish it off. The tank looks great


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: get a background

and it does look alot better


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

looks much better and i have to agree on the background.
dixon


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

sweet looking tank.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

the tank is great. a little too great for fish that will only hide. try different fish?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> its a big improvement, and a background would finish it off. The tank looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Death in # said:


> :rasp: get a background
> 
> and it does look alot better
> [snapback]809969[/snapback]​





syd said:


> the tank is great. a little too great for fish that will only hide. try different fish?
> [snapback]810702[/snapback]​


Thanks yorkie! This coming from you is









Death #'s, at least my tank isnt green :rasp:

My rhom is not hiding. Its a lot more bolder than 90% of all the serra's i've owned. I also have a convict in there. Im planning to add some dianos and another convict in hope for them to breed


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

You did a good job aquascaping. Your tank looks awesome, Very natural.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Let us know how tha danio's get on. I'm thinking of trying some with my rhom. So far silver tip tetra's have lasted the longest with my rhom, but they still ended up as food


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Death #'s, at least my tank isnt *green *:rasp:
> [snapback]810724[/snapback]​


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> [snapback]811202[/snapback]​


death... haha we will never let u live down those pics


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice, but better with a black background. ALSO is that a heater entirely submerged in your tank???????


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> Nice, but better with a black background. ALSO is that a heater entirely submerged in your tank???????
> [snapback]812563[/snapback]​


You've never seen a submersible heater that was designed to be submerged in water that was placed how it is supposed to be?









That's one lucky rhom dude, great work on the aquascaping.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

i dunno.. i kinda like the openess in the middle of the first one.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

better than before







great job


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

it looks alot better now


----------

